# Remedies for poison ivy?



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Anyone got any sure way to clear this stuff up? I've heard bleach will work, but it burns like crazy. I don't have it real bad yet, but I can't leave it alone and Im sure it's going to get worse......


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

The stuff is called "Zanfel" most drug stores carry it. Not cheep $40.00 for a small tube but it works.


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Use bleach it works well. It does burn like he## :yikes: but it works


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Itch around it without touching the infected area. Cordisone cream works ok.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Ive had it 3 times this year so far and got rid of it all three times without a doc and the worst was 3 weeks. The key to it is get that oil off ASAP with scrubbing orange pumice hand cleaner. Then first Ivy dry spray let it burn real good till you cant take it anymore then apply the clear Caladryl. Worked three times in a row for me. I got all these off this site and found the winning combo for me hope it helps.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

That new clear calydryl really works againt the itching. I love it compared to the old pink junk.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Along with a topical solution (*I use liquid/gel Benydril) Get a package of Benydril (I use the Rite-Aid brand) tablets and take those as well. Using the tablets along with the topical solution cleared up my latest bout with poison ivy faster than ever. I was using the topical only and it wasnt clearing up right away, my kids pediatrician recommended the addition of the tablets, getting an antihistamine into your blood stream helps immensely. All I can tell you is that Im sold! It helped with the itching almost immediately and was cleared up totally in only a few days! Good Luck!


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

By chance did the ivy rash start on your arm(s)?
I can't add anything about a remedy, but can give some advice on prevention: Don't pick up your beagles and carry them under your arm to the vehicle. It took me a few years to figure out that my poision ivy rashes always started on the inside of my arms. It was from the beagles running through the stuff and me carrying them two at a time under the arms.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

I had it once when I was a kid, doctor said to wash the area, cover it with calamine lotion and wrap in tinfoil, I don't think the tinfoil had anything to do with it, but made it so uncomfortable I didn't catch it again.
Another thing, stay out of the bushes.  :lol:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I got it on my ankles 1st. I'm pretty sure I know when I got it. I walked out through the woods to check our camera in sandals and shorts....not too smart I guess.




> Another thing, stay out of the bushes.


 :lol: Not much of a chance of that happening, I just got to be more aware of it I guess.

Thanks for all the suggestions....it's gotten worse, but I'm going to take some benadryl and I guess some bleach to it. :yikes: (right after a drink a couple beers (liquid courage)......  )


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

You're right, it hurts like hell, but as long as you don't have the poison ivy in your nose/ears/eyes/mouth it's the best thing going. I am a veteran poison ivy sufferer (used to spend at least a week every summer lying naked on sheets with fans blowing and ice packs on my body), and just 2 years ago stumbled across this remedy. As soon as you catch the stuff, scratch it open with a knife, spoon, etc. Run under water and wash with soap. Then pour on the bleach. Let it sit, wipe off any liquid that comes out, and repeat 3 or 4 times. It's painful, but I will choose pain any day overcrazy itching insanity that I have experience more times than I care to remember. Keep an eye on it, maybe hit with the bleach again the next day, and it's gone. Other stuff works some times on some people, but bleach is the only thing I know of that ALWAYS works on EVERYONE.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

_Pale Touch me not_ is a plant that when crushed reduces the itching.
Do a search on it.
The plant grow in moist low areas and is very common.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

any solvent based hand cleaner will work well, i.e. permatex. the toxin of poison ivy is an oil, and this stuff will "degrease" the oil from your skin. I have a little bit of it myself. All i do is get red bumps, no real itching.... normally i don't even get the red bumps, but I musta got it good this time.

steve


----------



## MattMan657 (Oct 14, 2004)

isnt bleack toxic? wouldnt that be bad?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

bleach is toxic if you ingest it or get it in your eyes or whatnot. but dont drink it or get it in your eyes and you can use it topically however you want (people put it in their hair). it does bleach hair pretty good. solvent based things like permatex, even using white fuel will do the trick.

steve


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

Ivy Rid works for me, but I haven't had any in the last four years. I a spot was very distracting or painful on someplace like my arm, I could get tempory comfort from holding it under running hot water.


----------



## halfcore (Nov 11, 2003)

If you get it bad (like me) you need to pull out the heavy stuff. Go to the hospital (yes hospital) see a doc in the outpatient area and tell him that you get it real bad and the over the counter stuff doesnt work. Ask him for a prescription of prednizone (sp?) which is a pill you take....AND....a steroid spray called Kenalog. That stuff cures ALL..


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

I don't hesitate to go to the doctor when I get it. The shots & pills both work well, much better than letting it run its course in my opinion.


----------

